# Spark Plug Wires & Looms



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I need new plug wires and some sort of loom set for my 67 Goat.
My engine is a 1972 455.
I don't want to spend a bazillion dollars however; I don't want any more of the crap that the local auto parts stores sell.
I also want something that will help cut down on electrical noise on my radio.
All suggestion welcomed and appreciated.

I saw this picture on the internets and thought the loom set looked pretty cool but I'm unable to identify it.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hate that no one has responded to your rquest. I have no idea about those looms but do have a suggestion. Register and get on the Performance Years forum (sponsored by Ames). This forum has been around for years and is Pontiac only. There are some really knowledgeable guys on there and I know some of them will be able to ID those loom and wires for you. Our GTO forum tends to be more restoration than performance often times, but the PY forum is performance and modified oriented.

Here is the link to the PY forum: _Pontiac - Street - PY Online Forums_

Hope this helps, Luck!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought these might be them, but they are not. However, these look pretty good and they offer them for Pontiac in the vertical position. Comes in several colors. Might get a set myself as they do look good. Pontiac spark plug wire loom, vertical style.* R&M Specialties.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Man that looks clean. 
I just spent a small fortune for some oem look a likes from Ames. Kinda wishing I should of heald off for these, but I am old school looking for originality.


----------

